# Can anyone tell me about the "Peppy" line of Quarter Horses?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I read the thread on Poco Bueno and found it really interesting. It got me thinking about the "Peppy" line of Quarter Horses, which my gelding is supposed to be related to on his sire's side. 

What were they bred for? Any temperment traits or other characteristics?

It's kind of sad really, I was supposed to get a copy of my foal's sire's pedigree and the guy never followed through. So I don't know his sire's registered name. But anyway, they called him "Peppy" so I'm pretty sure he was a Peppy bred horse. (They had a habit of calling their horses a short version of their registered names). So anyway, I guess I am just curious about my gelding's sires side of the family and I have little else to go on. :lol: 

So can anyone tell me about that line? Did it start with Peppy San?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Peppy San Quarter Horse

Peppy San

http://www.aqha.com/Foundation/Museum/Hall-of-Fame/Horses/P/Peppy-San-Badger.aspx

Smart horses, with lots of sense, very talented, and much favored too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Peppy San and Mr San Peppy (full brothers) used to basically be royalty in the cutting arena. They were what true cowhorses are supposed to be; agile, willing, smart, tough, and cowy. My brother's horse, Snuffy (who my neice has been riding since she was about 5), is a great-grandson of Mr San Peppy and he is one of the best horses you could swing a leg over...as was his mother.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Great performance horses. they truly excell in cutting and reining.
they were IMO more refined than the PB bred horses . Shalom


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

My gelding is a grandson of Peppy San Badger and he's really great. He's level headed and very smart. He's gentle and patient enough for me to throw kids on and tolerates my attempts at "training". My biggest issue is finding breast collars to fit him, his chest is massive. Oh, and he thinks he's a giant dog. I haven't had the courage to tell him otherwise.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Swimminchikin, this is completely off topic, but have you thought about trying a pulling style breast collar? That's what I use and it fits even the biggest of my horses with room to spare.

This is the place where I get mine because I've never found better quality for less anywhere. I saw one of these in my local tack store quite a few years ago and sticker price on it was $140.
Pulling Collar Pecan by SaddleSmith Floral tooling items in Patricias Horse Tack store on eBay!

On my Dad's 1300 pound tank of a QH









and my 1500 pound draft cross


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi smrobs! Thanks for the advice. I've thought about it before but haven't been able to find a quality one thats not super expensive. I'll definitely check out that link. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I can speak for the temperment of a two that I knew intimately. I had a mare (from the time she was a filly) out of an own daughter of peponita. She was an amazing and wonderful girl that I will_ forever_ miss. Both she and her mama were built like tanks and as calm, cool and collected and _gentle_ as the day is long and _easy _to work w and train (** think sweet old plow horse, even as a _baby_! **) but put them on cattle - and "poof" they could turn it on w the best of them. 
However, I worked w a peppy san badger stud (he was not mine) that was wonderful in every way (temperment, confirmation, etc.,)..._except_, his pasterns were way too "straight up". I have no idea if that was unique to just him or common to that line. As gorgeous as he was, I did not want a baby by him b/c of it.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine was named Beekay Peppy Joe, he had Poco Bueno and King p234 in his line times over. Best horse I've ever had. Big blood red bay, lived to be thirty. Loved to chase cows and beat on the gate when it was time to be fed. God forbid I be late with his dinner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

